# Solved: Problems with POGO and JAVA



## suep55 (Jun 21, 2008)

Until 3 days ago, everything worked fine w/ Pogo. I use Windows VISTA. Now, when I try to load a game, it says it's loading, then I get a green screen saying that I don't have Java installed and I do. I have uninstalled Java and reinstalled it, but I still get the message. Also, at times, I'll get a message that the "IE is not responding". I noticed that the games in IWON are not loading either. I have gone to the JAVA console and there is nothing listed to delete under "view". What am I missing?? Thank You.


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone&#8230;

I just fixed this issue on a customer&#8217;s PC yesterday. At least the symptoms were the same and I followed many different suggestions from java.com that didn&#8217;t work.

To keep this short, it was an Internet Explorer ADD-ON that was causing this to happen. Simply disable all of your ADD-ONS in IE and test POGO to see if the site will work. Do not disable the SUN JAVA CONSOLE add-on or it definitely will not work.

Though I have fixed this on a few systems, no one ADD-ON has been identified as the problem child. So far, I found systems with the following ADD-ONS causing POGO not to work:

SSVHelper Class
Windows Messenger
Windows Live Sign-on Helper

The Windows Live Sign-on Helper has the most hits on it as being the one that causes the problems, but since every system has different ADD-ONS, it&#8217;s hard to say if not a combination of them are causing others to fail.

Thanks and have fun!

Shane


----------



## suep55 (Jun 21, 2008)

Shane,
Thanks for your response. I have a new problem now with POGO. When I try to load a game, it shuts down the IE completely. I disabled all my add-ons except JAVA, but the IE still shuts down completely w/ POGO. Thanks, Sue


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Do you have the latest version of JAVA installed? Do you have multiple versions of JAVA installed? If you have more than one version listedi n ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS, remove all of them, reboot your system, then go to:

C:\Program Files\Java\

Delete any leftovers in the above directory.

Then go to

http://www.java.com

Install the newest one

Also, have you made any changes the size of the CACHE in JAVA?
Have you cleared the cache in JAVA?

Thanks!

Shane


----------



## suep55 (Jun 21, 2008)

Shane,
Thanks for your response. 

Now, I'm not able to uninstall JAVA. I get a message: INTERNAL ERROR 2753 RegUtils. 

Where do I go from here. Thank you.


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Good morning!

Go here

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

Download the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility and save it to your computer somewhere like MY DOCUMENTS.

Go to MY DOCUMENTS 
Double (LEFT) click MSICUU2.EXE (the .EXE probably won't show up on your PC)
Click on RUN
Click on NEXT
Click on "I accept the license agreement" (Radio Button)
Click on NEXT
Click on NEXT
The installation will start
Click on FINISH when prompted

Now….
Click on START
ALL PROGRAMS
Windows Installer Cleanup Utility (should be the last one on your program list since we just installed it!)
Please be careful because if you select the wrong installation, you will remove programs or installations you may have wanted.

Select the JAVA Installation(s) that need to be removed.
HINT: If you have more than one listed, left click on the 1st one in the list, then hold the CTRL key and left click one time on the next one you want removed. Do this until you have them all "highlighted"
Click on REMOVE

If all goes well, reboot your system and try to install the new JAVA versions from http://www.java.com

Let me know if that works for you!!!

Have a wonderful day!

Shane


----------



## suep55 (Jun 21, 2008)

Shane- Again thank you for your information.

I followed your suggestions. I checked under my PROGRAMS and JAVA was not listed.

Now another problem came about. When I went to JAVA.COM and selected DOWNLOAD, my IE was immediately shut down. I attempted to download JAVA a couple of times, and IE went down each time. I was able to make other selections on the JAVA website, but it would not download without shutting down IE.

What's your suggestion and what could cause this?? Thank You Sue


----------



## suep55 (Jun 21, 2008)

I did get JAVA downloaded tonight. I went to POGO and I still get the error message when game is loading stating that JAVA IS NOT INSTALLED on my computer. I checked for JAVA on the POGO website and I received a message saying that my JAVA in installed properly and should be functioning. So, is it my computer or the JAVA website?? Thanks again for all the help. Sue


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Sue,

Sorry I have not been around much, but work has been..... I won't say it! LOL

No, it's definitely something wrong with the JAVA that is installed on your system. I was curious about the JAVA test that is provided by POGO and believe it or not the system I was testing passed even without JAVA installed. So, don't depend on that test.

Is there a way you can provide me a list of your Internet Explorer ADD-ONS? The ones that are enabled and disabled? That might be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## nekar (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi,
I posted a question in the web and email forum due to similar issues. I tried all of the java tips and tricks - but one other thing I noticed was the error message in event viewer.
error ID - 4097
source - Dr. Watson
symbolic name - MSG_CRASH
message - The application, %1!s!, generated an application error The error occurred on %2!s!/%3!s!/%4!s! @ %5!s!:%6!s!:%7!s!.%8!s! The exception generated was %9!s! at address %10!s! (%11!s!)
Which means absolutly nothing to me, and makes it very difficult to fix if I can't understand the error.
Does it mean anything to you?
Is it relevent?
Again, Thank you in advance for any help you can give!
Kay


----------



## suep55 (Jun 21, 2008)

Shane,
When looking at the add-ons, there are those that come on w/ start up.There are 43 enabled and 10 disabled. There is also another list with add-ons. I tried to copy the lists,but was not able. Is there another way to copy this list, or should I just write them all down? OR is there something I should be looking for specifically within the list of add-ons??


----------



## suep55 (Jun 21, 2008)

SHANE,
Thank you for all your help. Comcast was here for another reason and the tech looked at and deleted some of my add ons for me. I reinstalled JAVA and now everything is working again. THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR TIME. Sue


----------

